# Land



## virtuousman (Jul 23, 2011)

I am looking for a small plot (an acre or two) in which to build a small house, plant a garden, maybe some chickens and such. Nothing fancy, nothing elaborate. I am willing to pay for this land either with cash or work. Perhaps a corner of someone's property. Must be buildable and have access to water. I am 53 yo, low key, no drugs or drinking, not running from the law. I lost everything I had and have to start over somewhere. This is not a scam. I am for real. It's just me and no one else. Thanks for reading.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Where are you and where do you want to be? 


....James


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been nosing around the real estate for Pikeville, TN. 

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Pikeville_TN/pg-8?source=web

There has been some ads for unrestricted acre+ for about $5,000 owner finance, - seems timber on it.

Just a suggestion of a place to start a google search if you'd like that section of the country. 

Best wishes on your Quest.


----------



## virtuousman (Jul 23, 2011)

jwal10 said:


> Where are you and where do you want to be?
> 
> 
> ....James


Currently in the northwest. Want to be anywhere but here.


----------

